# Bin laden is dead



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

First, *AMF AMF AMF*.

Also, three guesses what the best-selling zombie mask is going to look like this October.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I worked with a girl who's cousin was a New York firefighter with three little girls. He was killed at the Twin Towers. I have to admit in the last few years I would go months without thinking about them. I'm thinking about them tonight.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*Hell Yeah! That bastard's dead!*


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Yes, I've been in a cave (actually out gardening & doing lawn work)... Binnies really dead this time? Good! No... Not good, *GREAT!*


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn right he is. he's dead and currently burning in the hottest pit in hell. 
at this moment, we have his body in our custody....but i have to wonder, what will they do with his body?
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_bin_laden


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

If I was a better person, I would not smile when I hear the kill shot was to the head. But I'm not a better person. I'm a woman married to a military soldier who's headed to the middle east in Aug. So yeah, I've got a big old smile on my face and I'm thinking Karma's a bitch!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

really, he was shot in the head? that's even better. i know i'm supposed to be a shining example to everyone else, but i'm celebrating tonight!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

No, *it* was a bad "_person_". Celebrate it's death. Smile broadly and deeply. By not planning and causing the deaths of so many, you are Infinitely better than that monster. You are only human, that thing was not. Hate breeds hate. At least there is one big hate breeder off this planet tonight. I take great joy in the elimination of hate mongers. Personally, I hope he suffered beyond measure before the shot that took it's life. I hope they desecrate the body in only the worst possible ways. Too bad for Binny, the 72 virgins turned out to be ass kicking Marine nuns.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been waiting 10 years for this news!

3,000 souls that have been crying out for justice the past 10 years can finally rest
in peace!

As for Bin Laden.......Your punishments just begining!

Shows how much the man was hated. This is the first time in my 60 years on Earth
that I seen thousands gather to celebrate a man getting killed!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumped cause binny is still dead.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Zurgh said:


> Bumped cause binny is still dead.


LOL awesome dude


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

I learned it here first & I didn't want my boring life crap to bump this very important news down. And binny is still dead. I'm sure most here would do the same. Good night to all, but the still dead binny.


----------



## charlie1s (Sep 19, 2010)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> really, he was shot in the head? that's even better. i know i'm supposed to be a shining example to everyone else, but i'm celebrating tonight!


Yep. It was the only target as he cowered behind a woman as a sheild. News also said that they fed him to the fishes. I mean gave him a "burial at sea". Any way perhaps the world will be a little safer, but our dilagence sp must remain as high as ever . And keep a special thought for our service members still in harms way as they contue to keep us safe.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Best news in a long time.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Pity, I'd have very much liked to hock up one last goodbye for the s.o.b. One less wart on societies ass.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

too bad we couldn't drag him through the streets. was at fort sam today and was discussing it with a military dude and he brought up the point that if they had desecrated his body in anyway then he would have been seen as a martyr. this way he'll have no monumnet for the packistani people to gather around.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Also by burying him at see, no one will have a chance to get a even a piece of the clothing he was wearing to keep as sacred. It was a well thought out disposal. Only a few hundred thousand square miles of ocean to search to find him. Guess the followers should get busy buying scuba gear.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

His head on a pike in Times Square would have suited me fine. I don't know why we have to follow any kind of religious traditions over there when 3000+ of our people didnt have their religious burial tradition rights observed. Boo.

*Edit - I just read the unstructured thoughts thread where some of you already discussed this burial at sea business, and so now I have to think about what you said.... so I reserve the right to erase the above sentiment... later.... after I have worked it all out in my head.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

By desecrating the body, we would have made him a martyr. Burying him at sea means his body can't be taken from a burial site and made into a shrine. His followers will already try to make him out to be some sicko kind of saint. 

On a happy note, I had a celebratory ham dinner last night


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

scareme said:


> If I was a better person, I would not smile when I hear the kill shot was to the head. But I'm not a better person. I'm a woman married to a military soldier who's headed to the middle east in Aug. So yeah, I've got a big old smile on my face and I'm thinking Karma's a bitch!


AMEN! Thank you to our soldiers for serving and protecting us!


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Just hurts their reputation. Changes nothing else.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I can't help wondering just how evil a person do you have to be to have people happy your dead on a world wide level like this. 
I know this will not bring an end to all this but it's got to help. And for those at the front lines it will feel like they are making progress. Now I feel like I am waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

As a Canadian who wept as I watched the news on that terrible day, I applaud your President for making the gutsy decision to NOT bomb the compound but to send in the brave men of your military to exact justice, face to face, so that coward would SEE IT COMING. Thank you from all of us in the Free World! I agree, his head on a pike would have been a good thing, but better to leave no trace of him.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know it's in poor taste but I just heard this joke. In honor of Cinco De Mayo let's all have the bin Laden drink. Two shots and a splash of water. I know, I'm bad.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

scareme said:


> let's all have the bin Laden drink. Two shots and a splash of water. I know, I'm bad.


That was the first joke I heard since he died. I just told that to some of my co-workers and they're in stitches!!! Can't wait to tell the hubby. That was great!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful joke, scareme! I sprayed coffee, but it was worth the cleanup, lol.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Does anybody remember the cartoon by Joe Cartoon back in 2001 called "Osama's Last Video"?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ahahahaha....funny


scareme said:


> I know it's in poor taste but I just heard this joke. In honor of Cinco De Mayo let's all have the bin Laden drink. Two shots and a splash of water. I know, I'm bad.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Never saw it hauntiholik. Is it gone now, I would guess?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice one scare me, i'd drink it too


----------

